# Have an AR? You Might Be Satan!



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

An artist, famous for the Obama "Hope" and "Change" posters released a new print equating gun owners to Satan.








Shepard Fairey, the graphic artist synonymous with the Obama "CHANGE" and "HOPE" images has released a new print titled "*God Saves & Satan Invests*" which depicts an AR15 rifle with the words "*America - The Land Where God Saves & Satan Invests In Assault Weapons And High Capacity Magazines*".
The image of a white Dove in the heavens, with a target emblazoned on it, with the now familiar "_Obey_" tag written above it is Fairey's attempt to associate all gun owners with organized religion - specifically Christianity. "_If god tells us to love our neighbor and not to take another human life, where do the assault weapons and piles of ammo fit into these 'Christian values'_?" asks Mr Fairey.

Fairey plans to sell the prints for $150 a piece, with some of the profits going to "_a, yet to be determined, common sense gun law advocacy group._"

So there you have it - the Devil made you buy that AR15/AK-whatever and those evil 30-round mags!

Is it just me, but if you look closely at the poster, and compare it to old Soviet propaganda posters aren't they amazingly similar?

http://www.teaparty.org/obama-artist-equates-gun-owners-with-satan-22308/


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I keep looking for a swastika. Can't find it, but it sure seems like there should be one there.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> I keep looking for a swastika. Can't find it, but it sure seems like there should be one there.


That's exactly what I was thinking.
Guess I just continue to be bitter and cling to my guns and religion. Which I guess must be the same thing now.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What's wrong with this guy?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

When i look at that i see a subliminal picture of stalin.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> When i look at that i see a subliminal picture of stalin.


I can almost hear the 'jackboots' of Nazi Germany.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Sooooo, what if I have 2 AR's?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> Is it just me, but if you look closely at the poster, and compare it to old Soviet propaganda posters aren't they amazingly similar?


I thought the exact same thing when I read it. This stuff is getting way too put of control,


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Might want to stick with Stalin comparison. Looks like Nazi's made gun ownership easier unless your jewish.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Germany


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hitler was also a progressive, he was know as a threat to the conservative party, so you may want to be careful what you point out.
Secondly, if you hate firearms so much why do hang out on a firearms enthusiasts forum; don't you have anything else to do?
I'm not asking you to leave; you serve well to reinforce my feelings about uninformed liberals, I'm just curious.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that same artist got beat up by a bunch of people in iceland or denmark or somewhere.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i just checked. it was denmark. they called him "yankee hipster"


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

35whelen said:


> that same artist got beat up by a bunch of people in iceland or denmark or somewhere.


Bummer:shock:


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder if people know that wikipedia can be added to or changed by.....ANYONE! Its not a really reliable source. So unreliable that mostr colleges courses won't even let you use it for references in writing papers.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

From the very page dd linked


> This article may require cleanup to meet Wikipedia's quality standards. The specific problem is: <Lack of citations>


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nazis claimed to be socialists but ended up being fascists. nationalism is becoming more and more popular in europe though. Golden dawn party in greece has support of 1 in 5 greeks. antisemitism is on the rise. Austria and Poland have seen an increase. Unarmed citizens in deep economic woes are easier to sway, even without force. hope europe snaps out of it. 
That artist's schtick is to make retro communist propo type stuff. he is just a hipster though. has the realworld knowledge of any other art school grad.


----------

